# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.7 released! Y22x Free Calc NCK

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool 2.7.1.7 released! Y22x Free Calc NCK*      *Times to NCK Calculation!!!*   *Choose zZKey = Build Confidence + Increase Expertise*    *What's New:*
--------------------------
* *Added Calculation NCK for*: *Y220-U00
Y220-U01
Y220-U05
Y220-U10
Y220-U17
Y221-U03
Y221-U12
Y221-U22
Y221-U33* 
* *Fixed "RichEdit line insertion error" when IMEI is null(damaged)*
--------------------------   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SUCESSFUL USER REPORT* 
1- @zick123 -> *5 FREE Credits*
2- @Moh3en.pc -> *5 FREE Credits*
3- @DUNIYA JAMAL -> *5 FREE Credits*
4- @sinji1 -> *5 FREE Credits*    *Please Contact US*  Do You Want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success logs of *Huawei Module*,  *SMARTZ Module*, and you will be the next winner!!!
--------------------------------- *Now, Follow US On The Social Networks!!!* Twitter: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Facebook:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Youtube:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Instagram: ZZKEYTEAM*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei Y220-U05 With IMEI patched Full Calculated!!*      Code:
 ==================================================
Phone Plataform:             Huawei Calculator
Phone Model:             Huawei Y220-U05 *Phone Imei:             880066447780012* 
Calculating codes,please wait... *NCK:                93407355*
Operation Done.
==================================================

----------

